# Mantid Enclosure Checkup please!



## beatsnotbombs (Dec 18, 2011)

Substrate: Soil

Ventilation: the whole top is taped off but the sides of the raised portion have mesh (for air)-keeping it humid?

For: 3 Ghost L3 nymphs!

Any tips?

Will this be enough for 3 l3 nymphs to adulthood?

I will purchasing a hermit crab heating pad (attachable to the back section of plastic, one of the sides). Any other suggestions?

Is a humiditiy gauge necessary or is there another way to tell if its humid enough?

It's currently 50 degrees F, it neds to 70-75 for these little guys, will that hermit crab heating thing suffice?

Thanks!

http://s287.photobucket.com/albums/ll127/lilaznb0ii/mantid/

Please help me out, you awesome experienced people you!


----------



## Ruaumoko (Dec 18, 2011)

Ghost mantis are quite communal given enough food and should be fine for a while at least, however I wouldnt be to sure about keeping 3 in there, it appears to border on the right size(or at least what I consider to be right) but my be a shade to small.

Ive raised and bred tons of Ghosties this past year and mine have never been given any more heat than room temperature

Hope that helps a little


----------



## beatsnotbombs (Dec 18, 2011)

Wow, thanks! Definitely keeping that in mind!


----------



## itzjustjeff (Dec 20, 2011)

With that in mind, they tend to do better in the range of 60-70 degrees. 50 is pretty cold!


----------



## Bryce08 (Dec 21, 2011)

ouch yeah....50 is much too cold for comfort.


----------



## meaganelise9 (Dec 21, 2011)

it's 50 in your home? isn't that way too cold for you? why is there tape on the top?


----------



## beatsnotbombs (Dec 21, 2011)

there are a lot of holes at the top...it won't stay humid for very long in there.


----------



## meaganelise9 (Dec 21, 2011)

I use the same containers. They don't do too badly. I always prefer to have ventilation.


----------

